# Noodles question



## Steff (Oct 18, 2011)

With noodles does the effect it has on your BS anything to do with the size of the noodle? I had singapore noodles tonight with the usual beansprouts,peppers etc and the noodles were the extra fine ones my BS after 2 hours was 8.9 not hugely high but still evenings readings have been 6-7.5 lately.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 18, 2011)

Steff said:


> With noodles does the effect it has your BS anything to do with the size of the noodle? I had singapore noodles tonight with the usual beansprouts,peppers etc and the noodles were the extra fine ones my BS after 2 hours was 8.9 not hugely high but still evenings readings have been 6-7.5 lately.



I had egg-noodle tonight and my reading was 7.9 after 1hr but 8.1 after 2hrs. Don't know whether to test after 3hrs to see if that's my peak.   Mark T informed that noodles can give a late/slow release....


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> I had egg-noodle tonight and my reading was 7.9 after 1hr but 8.1 after 2hrs. Don't know whether to test after 3hrs to see if that's my peak.   Mark T informed that noodles can give a late/slow release....



Ive not had noodles for an absolute age,think it was back in May when i had a stir fry, so i have them as a treat these days,maybe I will do what you mentioned and do a 3hr test.I would hate to have to add them to the "bin" list cause I love noodles.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 18, 2011)

Steff said:


> Ive not had noodles for an absolute age,think it was back in May when i had a stir fry, so i have them as a treat these days,maybe I will do what you mentioned and do a 3hr test.I would hate to have to add them to the "bin" list cause I love noodles.



We have a stir-fry about once per week with loads of fresh veg and either pork/chicken and with noodles..I love noodles didn't realise until tonight my numbers went up slowly as I normally only check 1 hour after; for some reason I did a 2hr test tonight and numbers had increased not decreased.  Potatoes are a no-no with me... I might just look at an even smaller portion size its tough isn't it...


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 19, 2011)

My daughters dietitian (sp?) said the trouble with long thin pasta like spaghetti and noodles is that people dont tend to chew it into such small pieces as say pasta shapes and that means it takes longer to digest.Also with a stir fry the veg is almost raw so again takes a long time to digest,amd the protein from meat would (i think) slow digestion down further. 
Perhaps combine with something that you digest quickly like fruit and/or juice and chew every mouthful 50 times


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 19, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> We have a stir-fry about once per week with loads of fresh veg and either pork/chicken and with noodles..I love noodles didn't realise until tonight my numbers went up slowly as I normally only check 1 hour after; for some reason I did a 2hr test tonight and numbers had increased not decreased.  Potatoes are a no-no with me... I might just look at an even smaller portion size its tough isn't it...




Newtothis - It is worth pointing out that a rise of 0.2 is very small and at the level that meter inaccuracy and variability of blood glucose comes into play. Meters only need to be accurate within plus or minus 10% (sometimes 20%!). While they usually are pretty consistent small variations of only a few decimal points need to be seen within that context.

If you had walked up and down stairs a few extra times (because you forgot something and had to go back for it, then changed your mind and put it back), or popped to the postbox with a letter your BG would most likely have changed by at least the same amount.

The fact that your levels had not fallen as significantly with noodles between 1hr and 2hr might suggest that with noodles and al-dente pasta meals the 1hr test is less useful and 2hr is more likely to be showing your peak because it seems like noodles/pasta release quite slowly for you. Of course tyou'd need to test again a few times and see a similar pattern repeated to be sure.

The rise from 4.5 to 8.x might suggest that a smaller portion of noodles would suit you better, though again I'd suggest it's hard to make long-term judgements unless you can show a pattern over several days.


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> My daughters dietitian (sp?) said the trouble with long thin pasta like spaghetti and noodles is that people dont tend to chew it into such small pieces as say pasta shapes and that means it takes longer to digest.Also with a stir fry the veg is almost raw so again takes a long time to digest,amd the protein from meat would (i think) slow digestion down further.
> Perhaps combine with something that you digest quickly like fruit and/or juice and chew every mouthful 50 times



Thanks MM makes sense to me,i chew about 20 times so 50 seems easy peasy to me


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 19, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The fact that your levels had not fallen as significantly with noodles between 1hr and 2hr might suggest that with noodles and al-dente pasta meals the 1hr test is less useful and 2hr is more likely to be showing your peak because it seems like noodles/pasta release quite slowly for you. Of course tyou'd need to test again a few times and see a similar pattern repeated to be sure.
> 
> The rise from 4.5 to 8.x might suggest that a smaller portion of noodles would suit you better, though again I'd suggest it's hard to make long-term judgements unless you can show a pattern over several days.



Surely as a D&E controlled T2 the 1hr test show that there was nothing in the meal to cause a worrying spike.  The fact that the reading was still high at +2hrs I would regard as normal for this kind of diabetic and within the recommendations.  As long as they are back to a normal level before the next meal then no problems.

I wouldn't have any concerns unless the reading went above 10.


----------

